# need papers



## RERE~N~KING (Jun 27, 2008)

i got my puppy from a stranger and his dogs didint have any papers so my puppy dont have any papers and i would really like to get some papers on him.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

If the parents didnt have papers then its not going to be possible. There is no telling what the bloodlines would be.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

What do you need papers for anyway, breeding?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

No way to get papers sorry.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

register him as a bandog with the abkc j/k


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

You can't get papers on an unregistered dog that would be worth anything beyond the paper they're printed on. Of course, if you neuter him, the UKC will issue you an LP registration which you can use to compete in weight pull, obedience, agility, dock diving, etc.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

bahamutt99 said:


> You can't get papers on an unregistered dog that would be worth anything beyond the paper they're printed on. Of course, if you neuter him, the UKC will issue you an LP registration which you can use to compete in weight pull, obedience, agility, dock diving, etc.


:goodpost:


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Can you get ADBA papers? I think I heard somewhere you can have an evaluator come out look and the dog and say yes or no its a pit. I can't remember what the terms are though...or if it was ADBA or UKC..and yes I understand that they're not worth much since there's not lines behind the dog.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> Can you get ADBA papers? I think I heard somewhere you can have an evaluator come out look and the dog and say yes or no its a pit. I can't remember what the terms are though...or if it was ADBA or UKC..and yes I understand that they're not worth much since there's not lines behind the dog.


 There is limited reg available from both ADBA and UKC . The dog has to be spay neutered first and pass a picture eval. 
ADBA
http://www.adbadog.com/p_pdetails.asp?fpid=59&pg=59

UKC
http://www.ukcdogs.com/WebSite.nsf/WebPages/RegistrationLimitePrivilege


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> Can you get ADBA papers? I think I heard somewhere you can have an evaluator come out look and the dog and say yes or no its a pit. I can't remember what the terms are though...or if it was ADBA or UKC..and yes I understand that they're not worth much since there's not lines behind the dog.


I'm pretty sure both ADBA and UKC require at least a 3-generation pedigree. UKC wants to see papers from a registry they recognize (AKC or ADBA for this breed), and they wont grant registration to dogs without it. Inspections are only for single-registering dogs who are already legitimately registered elsewhere. I'm not sure about the ADBA's policies -- I single reg'd a dog with them, but she had UKC papers -- but they do talk about researching to see if the dogs are in the ADBA database. If you don't have any idea how the dog is bred, though, they're not going to touch it.

Of course, as has been said here ad nauseum, there is always limited registration.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

RERE~N~KING said:


> i got my puppy from a stranger and his dogs didint have any papers so my puppy dont have any papers and i would really like to get some papers on him.


In the future when you buy a pup the dog should come with the papers and a vaccine history.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

You are out of luck unless you get the dog fixed.
If you are not planning, I hope not, to breed this dog..then getting him fixed shouldn't be an issue.
Next time I would go to a reputable breeder and get a pup. That way you will know exactly what kind of dog you are getting and will already have papers.


----------



## miget (Oct 13, 2008)

*papers*

you cant get papers unless the breeder has some for the mother and father you can try to register them with the kennel club and see if you can start your own blood line...


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

The good registries are not going to let you bring in a dog with no history and register it as a purebred, no matter what you plan on doing with it.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

miget said:


> you cant get papers unless the breeder has some for the mother and father you can try to register them with the kennel club and see if you can start your own blood line...


Do WHAT???


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

miget said:


> you cant get papers unless the breeder has some for the mother and father you can try to register them with the kennel club and see if you can start your own blood line...


considering it takes decades of work to produce dogs worthy enough to carry on their own bloodline, I doubt this is an option.
Also any 'kennel club' that will produce papers for a dog without seeing a pedigree fron another reputable registry is crap.

I could create a kennel club in my garage if I wanted to and charge people $50 to print out paperwork lol


----------

